

Bookmarklet to emulate colour blindness - imdsm
https://github.com/Altreus/colourblind

======
Altreus
Author here! I've created a page with a button so you can see how it
functions:
[http://altreus.github.io/colourblind/index.html](http://altreus.github.io/colourblind/index.html)

HTH HAND

